# Here is some really good info books free. Found on another site



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Escape, topo map reading, water purification, ranger training manual and many more. Check it out

38 Survival Downloads and Handbooks - Pioneering, SHTF, Engineering, Urban Gardening, Defense, and More | Truth is Treason


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Bump,


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Miss reading his stuff.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Great Post. I recently bought a flash drive that, get this, is waterproof up to like 25 meters, damage/shock proof(can be ran over with a bulldozer and then plugged in and be able to work...After being fully submerged 25 meters underwater.. And thrown against a brick wall that was wearing a steel t-shirt over a bulletproof vest.) I think the damn thing is like 32 or 40 gigs or something(I'm not super-up-to-date with computer conversion and/or lingo) so I've barely scratched the surface of it's memory potential but I have what seems to me a library of PDF files that are just some of the best reads I've came across period, not just in the self-reliance/survival/emergency preparedness/homesteading sub genres. These among many, many others are very useful tools for "preppers" and the everyday person alike. I keep the files on my home computer, my laptop, my Kindle Fire, _and_ my Super-Flash drive, all just in case. Very helpful post, thanks again!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like a great site, thanks for posting.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

I print out hard copies and put them in a folder at work, then bring them home one by one


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

nephilim said:


> I print out hard copies and put them in a folder at work, then bring them home one by one


I do the same, work has lots of paper and their printer is faster than mine.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like a great resource thanks for bringing this one back up Deebo.

-Infidel


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

thanks just bookmark the page


----------

